# Clippers Schedule Released



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> With Blake Griffin, the number one pick in the 2009 NBA Draft, joining All-Star point guard Baron Davis, the Los Angeles Clippers open the 2009-10 NBA season on Tuesday, October 27 at STAPLES Center in an away game against the defending NBA Champion and city rivals the Los Angeles Lakers at 7:30 p.m. on TNT.
> 
> The Clippers kick-off the home portion of their schedule the next night, October 28 against Phoenix. Los Angeles hosts seven of their first 10 games at STAPLES Center, highlighted by Dirk Nowitzki and the Dallas Mavericks coming to Los Angeles on Halloween Night, October 31 and Chris Paul and New Orleans playing at STAPLES Center on November 9.
> 
> ...


Clippers have a pretty decent chance to establish a decent record if they can beat up on some of these middle of the road teams that they play enough in the first month of the season.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

13 games on national TV...wow! Talk about an upgrade!

The players on the team deserve that recognition because the way the team looks from the outside, they could be good enough to make the playoffs.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

It'll be interesting to see which direction the team goes in. If Davis and Camby stay happy and healthy, Kaman stays on the court, and the young players get into a groove, this very well could be a low playoff team next year. Of course, it could all just implode in a cloud of injuries and moodiness also.


----------

